

Infographic: Who earns and spends more money, iOS or Android users? - Beat-O
https://toshl.com/financial-infographics
Infographic comparing average spending and earnings of iOS, Android, Windows Phone and Symbian^3 Toshl users. Sample geographical views of the data as well.
======
eelco
So, in the EU and US the average amount spent is above the average amount
earned. I'd be more interested in more data on that than what OS was on their
phones.

~~~
manicdee
That's the first thing that struck me too. What magic is present in Toshl's
ecosystem that allows people to spend more than they earn?

Stay away from this financial assistance software written by people who can't
do math.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Credit cards? Large purchases like homes and cars?

I don't think the same people are simply accruing more and more debt. So maybe
this shows that more people are entering debt every year?

